# FE Civil PM exam



## ajosh (May 20, 2011)

I received FE exam result for April 2011 and i failed. I have taken this test multiple times and not able to pass it. I did poorly in afternoon session so i am thinking of taking Civil specific afternoon exam for october 2011.

I will really appreciate it if anyone has tips regarding civil section preparation. I have allready purchased Lindburg civil specific reference book and also NCEES civil specific reference book.


----------



## AyanHein (May 21, 2011)

Hi there,

I took april 2011 civil pm exam. However, i failed due to study only 3 hours on a night before the exam date. I found that civil pm exam is pretty similar as NCEES practice exam, especially material, construction management, and surveying. I got 30/60 in the PM but i guess that wasn't good enough.

Check out this one for Civil PM review. http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...views/index.htm

I heard a lot of people said it's very useful for civil pm but i haven't studied by myself, so i can't tell. But i'll try to study those video for upcoming Oct 2011 exam.

Lindburg Civil reference book isn't good enough to take an exam, so i plan to buy one of the PE study problem set from NCEES for civil pm and it should be useful.


----------



## wvgirl14 (May 21, 2011)

I took General the 3 times I took and then I switched to civil and passed this time so if you are civil I would recommend civil. The Texas AM videos are great, along with the NCEES practice test and believe it or not the Civil NCEES morning PE question. You can do it. Good luck!


----------



## ajosh (May 21, 2011)

wvgirl14 said:


> I took General the 3 times I took and then I switched to civil and passed this time so if you are civil I would recommend civil. The Texas AM videos are great, along with the NCEES practice test and believe it or not the Civil NCEES morning PE question. You can do it. Good luck!


Thank you for replying. You suggested Civil NCEES morning PE questions, the NCEES website has subject specific reference books such as structural, water,transpo, geotech. Did you use subject specific or you found a general civil PE book of NCEES?


----------



## wvgirl14 (May 21, 2011)

ajosh said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > I took General the 3 times I took and then I switched to civil and passed this time so if you are civil I would recommend civil. The Texas AM videos are great, along with the NCEES practice test and believe it or not the Civil NCEES morning PE question. You can do it. Good luck!
> ...


Mine was a general copyright 2008 similar I imagine to this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Practice-...s/dp/1932613102

Mine has a nature scene on the front. I don't see it on their website.


----------



## ajosh (May 22, 2011)

wvgirl14 said:


> ajosh said:
> 
> 
> > wvgirl14 said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## ajosh (May 23, 2011)

ayanhein said:


> Hi there,
> I took april 2011 civil pm exam. However, i failed due to study only 3 hours on a night before the exam date. I found that civil pm exam is pretty similar as NCEES practice exam, especially material, construction management, and surveying. I got 30/60 in the PM but i guess that wasn't good enough.
> 
> Check out this one for Civil PM review. http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...views/index.htm
> ...


Thank you for reply. I bought the NCEES civil review and also NCEES PE Review problems. Planning on studying the morning section of PE book. Hopefully it should be enough to sail me through.


----------



## joselo3178 (Jun 6, 2011)

wvgirl14 said:


> ajosh said:
> 
> 
> > wvgirl14 said:
> ...



hello wvgirl14 , and thanks for the advice , and GRATS passing the EIT , can u tell if this one is the one that u got ?

http://www.amazon.com/PE-Civil-Sample-Ques...890&amp;sr=1-25


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ing.Pena said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > ajosh said:
> ...


Thank you! Yes that is it. I worked problems and if I got them wrong I'd work them again until I could do them. Barron's manual helped me for the morning. I didn't use the FERM any the last time I took it. I also watch TAMU videos even the civil PE ones, so if you have time you may want to check those out as well. I took notes on them instead of using the ones provided. Good Luck you'll will pass it!


----------



## joselo3178 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ing.Pena said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > ajosh said:
> ...



Thank you wvgirl14 , and thanks again for reply !!


----------

